
How the seeds for the affordable housing crisis were sown nearly two decades ago - rbanffy
https://fora.ie/readme/affordable-housing-ireland-3588021-Sep2017/
======
CharlesDodgson
From working with planners in Ireland a lot of the problems are down to
classic poor planning, questionable zoning (if you can call it zoning),
incompetent local government, and the penchant for low rise building in
Ireland. In Ireland nothing is ever backed up by decent independent analysis
and well executed social and market research. It's a Gombeen nation where
politics centres around winks, nods, and how many funerals you go to in your
constituency. There are very few intellectually honest players that are
anything more than centrist leaves that blow which ever way the wind is going.
I could write volumes, but I just don't have the energy for the place anymore,
it's just a nonsense country that believe it's own bullshit. I was born and
raised there and I left because I was getting sick of the delusion of the high
tax, high bullshit economy.

This video sums up so many things that made me leave, and the things that I
miss, the line "sometimes were too tough on ourselves, most of the time we're
not tough enough" is bang on.
[https://vimeo.com/56336219](https://vimeo.com/56336219)

